# How to take an epic nap...



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

There is snoring that should accompany the hanging lips. ;D


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't even understand how they are comfortable


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

This is the position that gets me.....


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby makes me laugh when she decides to "sleep" next to Elvis..


----------



## pollo832 (Aug 25, 2015)

HeCallsMeBama said:


> This is the position that gets me.....


You think they are related,


----------

